
Paul Ceglia explains why he waited 7 years to claim he owns half of Facebook - rglovejoy
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/g/a/2010/08/02/businessinsider-paul-ceglia-facebook-2010-8.DTL
======
mahmud
I believe him.

Few weeks ago, I had a client send me an email that I couldn't find anywhere
in my inbox, trash or spam folders. I apologized to him and told him to send
it again. Still, nothing. This is a client I have been speaking with over
Skype and via emails, but he became agitated when I told him to send through
Skype or upload the document to google docs.

I use gmail through IMAP, so I decided to log into my Gmail account and see if
I can find any messages before this guy is pissed. And lo and behold, my
"scumbag" folder is emboldened, full of new messages.

You see, few years ago some client defrauded me and after a nasty email fight
I put his name into an "scumbag" filter. This guy was one of the assholes who
gave me a hard time early in my freelancing career and I didn't recognize him
at all. Nor did he.

My experience is <4 years old. This guy is going by a 7 year old memory. I
know friends of mine who commission tens of web projects and work with tens of
developers offshore (yes, normal everyday people who somehow have a bunch of
programmers, mostly in India)

------
mbateman
Summary: Because he forgot.

~~~
throw_away
but then you'd miss nuggets such as this:

"Paul says that he only stumbled on the contract when the cops arrived at his
house to arrest him for allegedly defrauding the customers of his wood-pellet
business. That arrest got him looking through old files, and, low and behold,
there was a contract saying he owned 84% of Facebook."

"“The work [Mark Zuckerberg] did was really good,” Ceglia said. “He could
code. I’d hire him today as a coder.”

Ceglia said he looks forward to a day when he might employ Zuckerberg again.

“If at some point in the future I start running Facebook, I guess I’m going to
have to hire him to keep running the company,” Ceglia said. “I really don’t
have much interest in it.”"

"Another guy has entered the picture, Andrew Logan, the founder of a company
called StreetDelivery. Logan says Ceglia was working for him at the time the
Facebook contract was drawn up, so that if Ceglia owns Facebook, then Logan
actually owns Facebook."

